# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET Web Forms > خبر: دنلود کامپوننت تصاویر امنیتی با قابلیت فراوان

## Saber_Fatholahi

با سلام به حضور اساتید
بازم امدم
چن شبه یک کامپوننت طراحی کردم برای تولید تصاویر امنیتی توی وب قابلیت هایی داره که کاربر خودش می تونه تعداد کاراکتر های نمایشی و نحوه نویز انداختن در تصویر و... داره این کامپوننت قادره با سشن و HttpRuntime کار کنه همه قسمت هاش درست کار می کنه این نسخه اولیه شه استفاده کنین اگه اشکالی داره اینجا مطرح بفرمایین تا در نسخه های بعدی رفعش کنم

دوستانی که سورس این کامپوننت  خواستن سورسش گزاشتم توی این آدرس

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

جناب آقای راد اگه لطف کنین و این کامپوننت بررسی کنین ممنون می شم اگه میشه باگ هاشو بگین
این کامپوننت سه کلاس داره
یک کلاس برای تولید تصویر
یک کلاس HttpHandler
و یک کلاس برای خود کامپوننت

که با توجه به انتخاب کاربر متن تصویر امنیتی در سشن یا کش ذخیره می شه و با توجه به ای دی یکتایی که برای هر تصویر داره اونو از کش یا سشن بازیابی می کنه

به نظر شما مشکلی نداره از HttpHanler استفاده کردم؟

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

خیلی ممنونم از استقبال بچه ها من روی این کامپوننت خیلی زحمت کشیدم اما دریغ از یه پست یا جواب آقای راد به سوالم آدمو ناامید می کنین

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

هیچ وقت در زندگیت انتظار تعریف و تمجید نداشته باش رفیق. ثواب رو خدا میده نه بنده ی خدا. کاری که کردی خوب بوده. تا حالا 64 نفر هم دانلودش کردن. پس حتماً کاری که انجام دادی به نظرشون با ارزش بوده که دانلود کردن... اعتماد به نفس داشته باش پسر. منم کارهای زیادی انجام دادم که ازش استقبال نشد اما این عدم استقبال باعث شد عزمم رو برای کارهای بزرگتر جزم کنم.
بررسی کامپوننتت زمان میبره. اگر وقت بشه هستیم در خدمتتون؛ اگر هم نشد که شما خیلی بزرگواری.

موفق باشید.

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

دوستانی که کامپوننت دانلود کردن خواهش می کنم اشکالشو بهم بگن که رفعش کنم بهر حال ذهن چند نفر بهتر از یک نفره

----------


## h.alizadeh

باسلام و تشکر از آقای فتح اللهی
من برنامه تون رو واسه خودم اجرا کردم قشنگ و درست کار میکنه حالا اومدم توی یک برنامه ی دیگه م این کامپوننت رو از طریق add references اد کردم ولی الان تصویر کدای تولیدشده برام دیده نمیشه!
به نظرتون مشکلم چیه...؟ من دقیقا مثه سورس شما نوشتم!

سورسم رو در ضمیمه قرار دادم.

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> باسلام و تشکر از آقای فتح اللهی
> من برنامه تون رو واسه خودم اجرا کردم قشنگ و درست کار میکنه حالا اومدم توی یک برنامه ی دیگه م این کامپوننت رو از طریق add references اد کردم ولی الان تصویر کدای تولیدشده برام دیده نمیشه!
> به نظرتون مشکلم چیه...؟ من دقیقا مثه سورس شما نوشتم!
> 
> سورسم رو در ضمیمه قرار دادم.


دوست عزیز با توضیحاتی که دادین فکر میکنم توی فایل وب کانفیک تنظیمات رو ست نکردین پروژتون دانلود کردم
توی وب کانفیگ فایل پروژه که من گذاشتم نیگا کنین تنظیمات HttpHandler رو باید ست کنین اشکال کار تون اونجا بود اگه بازم کمکی ازم ساختس در خدمتم

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

دوست عزیز برای اموزش یه کلاس توی مجتمع فنی تهران(واحد آمل) دارم که می خوام جزوه های اونو به صورت pdf توی سایت قرار بدم اما باید کلاس تمام بشه بعد در خدمت شما خوبانم

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> بعد می بخشید میشه نحوه استفاده از این پروژه رو توی صفحات و پروژه های دیگه یه توضیحی بدید


 برای استفاده در پروژه های دیگر حواستون به وب کانفیگ باشه چون تمام تنظیمات من اونجاست با این تنظیمات می تونین اونارو توی هر پروژه ای بکار بگیرین استفاده کنین اگه مشکلی بود مطرح کنین کمکتون می کنم

----------


## محمدامین شریفی

> برای استفاده در پروژه های دیگر حواستون به وب کانفیگ باشه چون تمام تنظیمات من اونجاست با این تنظیمات می تونین اونارو توی هر پروژه ای بکار بگیرین استفاده کنین اگه مشکلی بود مطرح کنین کمکتون می کنم


خیلی خوشحال شدم که افرادی مثل شما پروژه هایشان را به صورت متن باز میگذارند. :تشویق: 
آقا صابر امکانش هست که خط  برنامه را هم بزاری؟

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

دوست من چون قراره متن این کامپوننت توی یه کتابی چاپ بشه فعلا نمی ذارم اما در اسرع وقت چشم چرا که نه

----------


## alpina

سلام استاد
باز هم از شما ممنون .اینجور چیزها در یاد گیری و رسیدن سریعتر به هدفم کمک زیادی می کنه 
امیدوارم شما در این زمینه به پیشرفتهای بیشتری برسید که به حتما میرسید چون کسی که علمشو منتشر می کنه خدا هم بیشتر بهش کمک میکنه
یا حق

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> سلام استاد
> باز هم از شما ممنون .اینجور چیزها در یاد گیری و رسیدن سریعتر به هدفم کمک زیادی می کنه 
> امیدوارم شما در این زمینه به پیشرفتهای بیشتری برسید که به حتما میرسید چون کسی که علمشو منتشر می کنه خدا هم بیشتر بهش کمک میکنه
> یا حق


 دوست من خیلی ممنون و تشکر می کنم از ابراز لطف شما منم اگه چیز کمی بلدم از بچه های همین سایت یاد گرفتم و همیشه بر این عقیده ام که زکات علم یاد دادنه و امام علی (ع) چه قشنگ گفت که "بگذارید و بگذرید"
امیدوارم بتونم خدا اونقد بهم توان بده که بتونم به همه کمک کنم

----------


## baran_mehr

سلام داداش گلم. خوبی؟ :قلب: 
داداشی من برنامتو دانلود کردم .اما این خطا رو میده میشه راهنماییم کنی.ممنون

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

دوست من تنظیمات فایل وب کانفیگ رو ست کن و dll کامپوننت به پروژه ات اضافه کن

----------


## baran_mehr

> دوست من تنظیمات فایل وب کانفیگ رو ست کن و dll کامپوننت به پروژه ات اضافه کن


یعنی باید چه کار کنم؟؟ اخه تو تایپیک اموزش نزاشته بودید.

----------


## ali_sorouri2005

دوست عزيز
تنظيمات اين برنامه از كجا انجام ميشه؟(مثلا تعداد كاراكترها و نويزشون)
در ضمن سورس كدهاش كه نيست ، برنامه اي كه نوشتيم چه جوري تشخيص بده كه كاربر كاراكترهاي تصوير رو درست وارد كرده؟؟

با تشكر

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> دوست عزيز
> تنظيمات اين برنامه از كجا انجام ميشه؟(مثلا تعداد كاراكترها و نويزشون)
> در ضمن سورس كدهاش كه نيست ، برنامه اي كه نوشتيم چه جوري تشخيص بده كه كاربر كاراكترهاي تصوير رو درست وارد كرده؟؟
> 
> با تشكر


 دوست من توی کامپوننت اجرا می شه خودش تشخیص می ده کد وارد شده درسته یا نه برای استفاده توی پروزه ات فقط کافیه کامپوننت اضافه کنی و تنظیمات وب کانفیگ طبق مثال ست کنی و یه کامپوننت بندازی روی صفحه خودش همه کارارو واست می کنه به همین راحتی اول مثال خوب تحلیل کن چیز چندان سختی نداره اگه بازم سوالی بود در خدمتم

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> یعنی باید چه کار کنم؟؟ اخه تو تایپیک اموزش نزاشته بودید.


 ببین آبجی گلم کافیه که مثالی که گذاشتم بررسی کنی ببین چه کارایی توی وب کانفیگ و صفحاتم انجام دادم تو هم همون کارارو بکن اگه به مشکلی برخوردی بگو تا رفعش کنم براتون

----------


## cactuskhan

> با سلام به حضور اساتید
> بازم امدم
> چن شبه یک کامپوننت طراحی کردم برای تولید تصاویر امنیتی توی وب قابلیت هایی داره که کاربر خودش می تونه تعداد کاراکتر های نمایشی و نحوه نویز انداختن در تصویر و... داره این کامپوننت قادره با سشن و HttpRuntime کار کنه همه قسمت هاش درست کار می کنه این نسخه اولیه شه استفاده کنین اگه اشکالی داره اینجا مطرح بفرمایین تا در نسخه های بعدی رفعش کنم


لطفا پروژه ای رو که به عنوان مثال ارائه کردید رو کامل کنید یعنی درباره متد های و مشخصات آن توضیحات کاملتری بدهید.

ممنون ! :چشمک:

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> لطفا پروژه ای رو که به عنوان مثال ارائه کردید رو کامل کنید یعنی درباره متد های و مشخصات آن توضیحات کاملتری بدهید.
> 
> ممنون !


 دوست من فکر نمی کنم نیازی به توضیح بیشتر باشه اما اگه وقت کنم چشم چون متد ها با نام های انگلیسی با معنا نوشته شده و روی هر متد یا خصوصیتی که برین توضیح فارسی اون میاد

----------


## cactuskhan

یه سوال دیگه !!
شما تا حالا این کنترل رو توی user control استفاده کردین ؟؟ من وقتی از این کنترل توی یوز کنترل استفاده میکنم عکس رو نمیاره !!!؟

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> یه سوال دیگه !!
> شما تا حالا این کنترل رو توی user control استفاده کردین ؟؟ من وقتی از این کنترل توی یوز کنترل استفاده میکنم عکس رو نمیاره !!!؟


 نه امتحان نکردم راستش تا حالا بهش فکر نکردم چون رابطه ام با یوزرکنترل کمی خوب نیست

----------


## ali_sorouri2005

سلام 
آقا اگه بتوني كدشم بزاري كه خيلي عاليه
بازم دستت درد نكنه.
كار جالبي بود.

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> سلام 
> آقا اگه بتوني كدشم بزاري كه خيلي عاليه
> بازم دستت درد نكنه.
> كار جالبي بود.


 مرسی از ابراز لطفتون اما گفتم که فعلا نه نمی ذارم

----------


## cactuskhan

> نه امتحان نکردم راستش تا حالا بهش فکر نکردم چون رابطه ام با یوزرکنترل کمی خوب نیست


یه نگاهی بهش بکن ببین اگه زیاد کار نداره درستش کن !!

----------


## RoostaYeBekr

با سلام
من با استفاده از WebUserControl ، سعی کردم که یک برنامه شبیه به برنامه ی شما بنویسم . البته می دانم که خیلی هم شبیه نیست ، چون شما احتمالا از IHttpHandlerاستفاده کرده اید.
 :لبخند گشاده!: 
حال اگر کسی خواست کلیت کار دستش بیاید ، می تواند این کد را دانلود کند.  
خیلی هم در این برنامه ، به جزئیات توجه نکردم . فقط همینقدر که منظورم را برسانم ، کد نوشتم.

این برنامه ، به حروف کوچک و بزرگ حساس است.

با تشکر

----------


## iman_ad

کارتون خوب ولی بدون متن ارزش چندانی از نظر آموزشی نداره

----------


## RoostaYeBekr

> کارتون خوب ولی بدون متن ارزش چندانی از نظر آموزشی نداره


با سلام
  :لبخند: 
ببینید این برنامه ای که من فرستادم ، برای بازکنندگانش ، 2 حالت داره :

1 – با ارزشه :
برای کسانی که با WebUserControl.ascx آشنایی دارند ( مثل کسی که بلده رانندگی کنه ، ولی فقط آدرس رو نمی دونسته . این افراد هم با WebUserControl.ascx آشنایی داشتند ، اما روال برنامه رو نمی دونستند ) 

2 – بی ارزشه :
            برای کسانی که با خیلی از جاهاش آشنایی ندارند.

راستش من هم که نمی دانم هر شخصی که داره این برنامه ی من رو می خونه ، کجاش رو دقیقا متوجه می شه ، کجاش رو نمی شه . مگر اینکه بنا رو بذارم رو اینکه هیچ جاش رو متوجه نمی شه . در اینصورت باید یک Core Refrence ی بنویسم که یک به یک خطوط برنامه رو توضیح بده که راستش وقت این کار رو ندارم. 

            حالا شما اگر مشکلی در مورد برنامه ای که فرستادم ، داشتی ، توی این تاپیک مطرح کن ( فقط خواهشا راجع به اون قسمت نقاشیش نباشه ، چون من از اون قسمت بدم می یاد .  :اشتباه:   اما اگر راجع به روال کلی برنامه و یا آشنایی با WebUserControl.ascx است ، سوالت را بگو . چون اصلا مفهومی که باید می رساندم ، همین بوده، نه نقاشیش . :متعجب: )

----------


## mhd33pol

با عرض سلام و تشکر فراوون از جناب Saber_Fatholahi عزیز...
من از این کامپوننت استفاده کردم و جواب هم داد
اما وقتی از اون در فرمم همراه با textBox ها و چیزهای دیگه که مربوط به فرم خودمه استفاده میکنم ، وقتی کد اشتباه وارد میشه ، همه ی کارها انحام میشه و فرم به سرور میره و اطلاعات توی دیتا بیس ذخیره میشه و بعد که همه ی کارها انجام شده میاد میگه کد وارد شده اشتباهه!!!
لطفا ً راهنمایی کنید که آیا اصلا ً از این کامپوننت میشه همراه ورودیهای دیگه ی فرم در صفحه استفاده کرد یا نه؟
و اگه میشه چه جوری؟

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

دوست من شما قبل از انجام کارتون از دستور if(Page.IsValid) استفاده کنید من از این استفاده کردم مشکلی نداشتم امیدوارم که مشکلی هم پیش نیاد
در هر حال موفق باشی و ممنون از نظراتتون

----------


## explod_javad

سلام آملی ریکا .خسته نباشی.
من سورس اصلی این کمپوننت رو پیدا کردم.http://www.codeproject.com/KB/custom...haControl.aspx
اما کار شما خیلی تکمیل تر هست.
اگه سورس این پروژه خودتون  رو هم میزاشتی خیلی بهتر میشد. ؟!

----------


## karim orooji

سلام
صابر جان ممنونم از زحماتي كه ميكشي
ميخواستم بپرسم اين كامپوننت تصاوير امنيتي
مثال : براي ثبت نام كردن چطوري ميشه كه من شماره امنيتي رو درست وراد كردن كارو برام انجام بده


توضيح ميخواستم

----------


## محمدامین شریفی

> سلام
> ميخواستم بپرسم اين كامپوننت تصاوير امنيتي
> مثال : براي ثبت نام كردن چطوري ميشه كه من شماره امنيتي رو درست وراد كردن كارو برام انجام بده


 من،خیلی وقت پیش این کامپوننت را دانلود کرده بودم،
ولی معمولا از روی session تشخصیص میدن،

----------


## karim orooji

> من،خیلی وقت پیش این کامپوننت را دانلود کرده بودم،
> ولی معمولا از روی session تشخصیص میدن،


با سلام به دوستان
 اين برنامه ي جناب صابر خان
چه پسورد رو درست و يا غلط وارد كني برات عكس بعدي مياره
من ميخوام زماني كه عين عكس رو وارد كردم برام يك كاري انجام بده



راهنماييم كنيد

----------


## hobab-theme

جناب فتح اللهی من چطور میتونم سایز ایمج خروجی رو تنظیم کنم؟
در ضمن به طور پیشفرض ( با زور :لبخند گشاده!: ) لبل حاوی پیغامها رو زیر تکست باکس میاره
آیا راه میانبری رو شما برای رفع این مشکل گذاشتید؟
تا بسته به شرایط و طراحی فرم بتونیم محل لبل ها رو تقییر بدیم ؟
در ضمن...
من درسته که پر کردن این فیلد اجباری هست و در صورت خالی بودن پیغام میده ولی این اعتبارسنجی رو طرف سرور انجام میده !
من از RequiredFieldValidator استفاده کردم ولی خطا میگیره 
اگه ممکنه یه راهنمایی کنید
ممنون

----------


## hobab-theme

آقا صابر میشه لطفاً یه نیم نگاه به این پایینا هم بندازید :لبخند گشاده!: 
ممنون :تشویق:

----------


## kalali

با تشکر از شما اساتید

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

دوستانی که سورس این کامپوننت خواستن سورسش گزاشتم توی این آدرس

----------


## mir555

> با سلام به حضور اساتید
> بازم امدم
> چن شبه یک کامپوننت طراحی کردم برای تولید تصاویر امنیتی توی وب قابلیت هایی داره که کاربر خودش می تونه تعداد کاراکتر های نمایشی و نحوه نویز انداختن در تصویر و... داره این کامپوننت قادره با سشن و HttpRuntime کار کنه همه قسمت هاش درست کار می کنه این نسخه اولیه شه استفاده کنین اگه اشکالی داره اینجا مطرح بفرمایین تا در نسخه های بعدی رفعش کنم
> 
> دوستانی که سورس این کامپوننت خواستن سورسش گزاشتم توی این آدرس


 سلام یک مشکلی با این کامپوننت دارم تو برنامه موقع دیباگ کاملا درست جواب می ده ولی وقتی رو iis 7 برنامه رو منتقل می کنم عکس مربوط به کد امنیتی رو نشون نمی ده

----------


## nadia2174

با سلام و تشکر از فایلی که گذاشتید.
من یه کم تو استفاده از dll ها تازه کارم و نمیدونم باید چه طوری از dll تون استفاده کنم.
به طور مثال در فرم ثبت نامم می خوام از این component استفاده کنم تا اگه کاربر کد تصویر رو درست وارد کرد عمل insert انجام بشه ،باید چی کار کنم؟
ممنون می شم راهنماییم کنید.
تشکر

----------


## nadia2174

با سلام و تشکر از کدی که گذاشتید.
متاسفانه من تازه کارم و نمیدونم چه طور از dll فایلتون تو برنامم استفاده کنم.
مثلا برای فرم ثبت نام اگه بخوام قبل از دستور  insert  با کد امنیتی تصویری تایید بگیرم باید چی کار کنم؟
تشکر

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

دوست عزیز یه نمونه کد گذاشتم با پروژه
کافیه وب کانفیگ تنظیم کنی
+ اینکه کنترل بزاری روی فرمت
+یه کنترا validationSummery
 بقیه کارها اتواتیک انجام میشه
موفق باشی

----------


## nadia2174

ولی در صورت  اشتباه وارد کردن حروف، باز هم کد مورد نظر انجام میشه.
(مثلا تو کد دکمه گفتم
label1.text="ok";
کاربر هر چیزی که وارد کنه ok چاپ میشه! لطفا راهنمایی کنید
مرسی.

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> ولی در صورت اشتباه وارد کردن حروف، باز هم کد مورد نظر انجام میشه.
> (مثلا تو کد دکمه گفتم
> label1.text="ok";
> کاربر هر چیزی که وارد کنه ok چاپ میشه! لطفا راهنمایی کنید
> 
> مرسی.


 دوست عزیز خوب مسلما وقتی برای بار اول این کد اجرا بشه مقدار لیبل تغییر نمیکنه که واسه اینکه تغییرات ببینی به جای پیغام ok تاریخ و ساعت جاری سیستم بذار که مدام در حال تغییره
اینجوری میتونی بفهمی واقا اجرا میشه یا نه
به همین سادگی
موفق باشی

----------


## article

با سلام و تشكر ار برنامه اي كه قرار داديد 
چه طور ميتونيم از مقدار كد وارد شده در جاي ديگر استفاده كردمثلا در يك text box  ديگر

----------


## tempdoc

سلام مهندس، از کار خوبتون تشکر می کنم
من تنها یک مشکل دارم :
روی کامپیوتر محلی جواب میده بدون هیچ خطایی اما وقتی روی سرور میفرستمش تصویر رو نمایش نمیده، البته کاملا کار میکنه بدون خطا فقط تصویر نمایش داده نمیشه. از کارهای زیادی هم استفاده کردم همه همین وضعیت رو داره!!!
اگر بتونید راهنمایی کنید ممنون میشم

----------


## imanasp

یه سوال آقا صابر به نظرم یک اشکال کوچیک توی این کامپوننت هست اونم این که اولین حرف اگه عدد باشه و تنظیمات کی بورد هم به صورت فارسی در Regional and Language ویندوز تنظیم باشه اولین عدد (از سمت چپ) همیشه فارسی تایپ میشه و خوب Validation Summary نمیذاره صفحه پست بشه و خطا می گیره چرا؟؟؟

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> سلام مهندس، از کار خوبتون تشکر می کنم
> من تنها یک مشکل دارم :
> روی کامپیوتر محلی جواب میده بدون هیچ خطایی اما وقتی روی سرور میفرستمش تصویر رو نمایش نمیده، البته کاملا کار میکنه بدون خطا فقط تصویر نمایش داده نمیشه. از کارهای زیادی هم استفاده کردم همه همین وضعیت رو داره!!!
> اگر بتونید راهنمایی کنید ممنون میشم


 سلام
احتمالا یا از IIS 7  استفاده میکنی یا تنظیمات مربوطه رو در فایل وب کانفیگ انجام ندادی برای iis 7 هنوز راهی پیدا نکردم اما مورد دوم توی نمونه مثال پروژه نگا کن و طبق اون عمل کن
موفق باشی

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> یه سوال آقا صابر به نظرم یک اشکال کوچیک توی این کامپوننت هست اونم این که اولین حرف اگه عدد باشه و تنظیمات کی بورد هم به صورت فارسی در Regional and Language ویندوز تنظیم باشه اولین عدد (از سمت چپ) همیشه فارسی تایپ میشه و خوب Validation Summary نمیذاره صفحه پست بشه و خطا می گیره چرا؟؟؟


 اما من حتی برای اعداد فارسی هم تست کردم جواب میده
مطمئن هستین شما؟

----------


## s.mahmood

آقا دست گلت درد نکنه :تشویق:  :قلب: 
من ازش استفاده کردم وخیلی هم خوب جواب داد
همچنین اضافش کردم به ویژوال استودیو و پروژم

یه سوال اینکه این فایل دانلود که اول گذاشتید هنوز مون نسخه دمو هست؟
یا این برنامه رو کامل تر کردید؟ :گیج:

----------


## imanasp

> اما من حتی برای اعداد فارسی هم تست کردم جواب میده
> مطمئن هستین شما؟


درست شد مشکل از web.config  بود
ممنون

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> آقا دست گلت درد نکنه
> من ازش استفاده کردم وخیلی هم خوب جواب داد
> همچنین اضافش کردم به ویژوال استودیو و پروژم
> 
> یه سوال اینکه این فایل دانلود که اول گذاشتید هنوز مون نسخه دمو هست؟
> یا این برنامه رو کامل تر کردید؟


 ممنونم
دوست من سورس اونو هم اضافه کردم لینک دانلودش توی پست اول هست می تونی دانلود کنی
موفق باشی

----------


## skflower

آقا من دارم توی یه پروژه برای ثبت نام ازش استفاده میکنم. تمامی Validator هام رو هم توی یه ValidateGroup گذاشتم که توی یه ValidateSummary خطاهاشون نمایش داده بشه. ولی این که خاصیت ValidateGroup نداره. خطاش هم نمایش داده نمیشه و اصلاً اعتبار سنجی نمیشه. چون ValidateGroup دکمه Submit هم با بقیه یکیه. حالا چیکار کنم؟

----------


## saghari

با سلام
ضمن تشکر فراروان از زحمات شما در سایت.
من تصمیم گرفتم از کامپوننتی که شما زحمتش رو کشیدید استفاده کنم ولی به مشکل زیر بر خوردم.
من در برنامه از form autentication  استفاده میکنم. حالا مشکل اینه که وقتی کامپوننت رو در صفحه login برنامه میزارم تصویر تولید شده نمایش داده نمیشه.
البته اگه تنظیمات مربوطه رو در webconfig غیر فعال کنم مشکل حل میشه. 
این تنظیمات من در webconfig هست.

  <authentication mode="Forms">
      <forms name="aaa" loginUrl="/Default.aspx"/>
    </authentication>
    <authorization>
      <deny users="?"/>
    </authorization>


من باید در برنامه ام به کدام قسمت (فولدر یا فایل) دسترسی بدم تا این مشکل حل شه.

قبلا از توجه شما ممنونم

----------


## ISFAHAN

برای IIS 7.0 هنوز راهی پیدا نکردی ؟ رو کامپیوتر درسته ... تنظیمات انجام شده و بدرستی کار می ده اما رو سرور تصویر را نشون هم نمی ده ! چرا ؟

----------


## ISFAHAN

<system.webServer>
        <validation validateIntegratedModeConfiguration="false"/>
        <handlers>
      <remove name="PWSCaptchaControl"/>
      <add name="PWSCaptchaControl"  preCondition="integratedMode" path="CaptchaImage.aspx" verb="*" type="PWSCaptchaControl.Security.Captcha.PWSCaptch  aImageHandler, PWSCaptchaControl" />
        </handlers>
    </system.webServer>

----------


## ISFAHAN

حیف این کامپوننت بود رو IIS 7 کار نده ! برای همین راه حل استفاده از اون را در IIS هفت گذاشتم ... موفق و پیروز باشید و با تشکر فراوان از زحمات آقا صابر که خوشحال می شم باهم همکاری داشته باشیم ...

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

دوست عزیز واشه اینکه توی IIS7 کار کنه باید یه سری تگ توی قسمت WebServer در وب کانفیگ اضافه کنین
موفق باشید

----------


## ISFAHAN

مشکل این کامپوننت با سیستم ورود authentication  همچنان باقیست ...
آقا صابر مشکل IIS 7.0 با همون کدی که گذاشتم حل شد ...
برس به داد این مشکل ...

----------


## ISFAHAN

> مشکل این کامپوننت با سیستم ورود authentication  همچنان باقیست ...
> آقا صابر مشکل IIS 7.0 با همون کدی که گذاشتم حل شد ...
> برس به داد این مشکل ...


من در یک صفحه اتنتیکیشنی دارم که هیچ ربطی به این کامپوننت نداره اما ولیدیتور ایراد می گیره ! چه کنم ؟

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

دوست عزیز واسه اینکه Validation Group اونها یکسان نیست
سورسشو که گذاشتم خودت این امکان بهش اضافه کن
من خیلی سرم شلوغه و الا خودم اینکارو می کردم
موفق باشی

----------


## ISFAHAN

> دوست عزیز واسه اینکه Validation Group اونها یکسان نیست
> سورسشو که گذاشتم خودت این امکان بهش اضافه کن
> من خیلی سرم شلوغه و الا خودم اینکارو می کردم
> موفق باشی


مشکلات حل شد ... 3 ساعت وقت گرفت ... مشکلات با آتنتیکیشن با یوزر کنترل ها و ... چقدر ایراد داشت ! اما اگر گروه بندیشم درست می شد خوب بود ... من یه جورایی دستی انجام دادم ;)

----------


## jingiliboyz

با تشكر از شما مي خواستم از اين كامپوننت توي وب سايتم استفاده كنم اون رو داخل برنامه قرار دادم ولي هر كاري ميكنم حتي اگه تصوير رو غلط هم وارد كنم بازم به صفحه بعد ميره در صورتي كه اصلا validation كه براش گذاشتيد كار نميكنه ميتونيد كمك بكنيد

----------


## elnazjoon

سلام خدمت اقای مهندس فتح الهی
راستش من تصویر امنیتی شما را وقتی در visual studio2005 اجرا می کنم جواب میده ولی وقتی در iis اجرا می کنم خطایی را که در عکس براتون گذاشتم و میده
لطف می کنید اگر کمکم کنید
با تشکر

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> سلام خدمت اقای مهندس فتح الهی
> راستش من تصویر امنیتی شما را وقتی در visual studio2005 اجرا می کنم جواب میده ولی وقتی در iis اجرا می کنم خطایی را که در عکس براتون گذاشتم و میده
> لطف می کنید اگر کمکم کنید
> با تشکر


 حدس میزنم iis شما ورژن 7 باشه یا اینکه شما فایل dll توی پروژه خودتون قرار ندادین
اگه IIS7 دارین که بیاید یه سری تنظیمات اضافه انجام بدین واسه هندلر ها
موفق باشید

----------


## mina_s66

مرسي از جوابتون 
ممكن لطف كنيد و تنظيماتش و بگيد
بازم ممنون از توجهتون

----------


## mina_s66

من فايل dll را به پروژه add كردم

----------


## elnazjoon

سلام آقای مهندس فتح اللهی.ورژن IIS من 5 است. پروژه ی خودتان هم که در IIS اجرا می کنم همان مشکل قبلی را دارد که برایتان عکسش را گذاشتم.لطفا راهنمایی کنید.
پروژه خودم هم با اضافه کردن فایل dll باز هم همان مشکل را دارد. با تشکر.

----------


## jingiliboyz

مهندس  فتح الهي من گفتم اين كامپوننت شما رو تو برنامه استفاده كردم بطور مجزا برنامه شما خوب كارميكنه وقتي توي صفحه اي كه خودم درست كردم و فقط از dll‌ شما استفاده كردم هم كار ميكنه و تصاوير رو نشون ميده مشكل اينجا ست كه چه تصوير درست باشه چه غلط باز هم به صفحه بعد ميره و validation هاي شما توي صفحه من عملا از كار مي افته ولي برنامه شمارو وقتي توي vs ديگه باز ميكنم به درستي كار ميكنه چطور توي صفحه خودم بايد بگم كه بعد از زدن button تصوير چك بشه لطف كنيد راهنمايي كنيد

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

سلام
دوست من کد صفحه من نگاه کن ببین من چی نوشتم
موفق باشی

----------


## saghari

دوست عزیز Isfehan
اگه زحمت اصلاح مشکلات ولیدشن و ... رو کشیدید ممنون میشیم کد اصلاح شده رو بزارید تا بقیه هم استفاده کنن.
البته بسیار عالی میشه اگه قسمت های اصلاح شده رو مشخص و توضیح هم بدید (برای آموزش)

با تشکر

----------


## ISFAHAN

عزیز با نشانه گذاری حل شده ... کدنویسی را اصلاح می کنم ...  اگر بشه با توضیحات می گذارم ... چشم ... فعلا کمی سرم شلوغه و باید پروژه را تحویل بدم. ممنون. ضمنا با متغیر عمومی کار کردم. چون پارامتر های کامپوننت درست جواب نمی داد برای دو زبانه.

----------


## arsham2004

منم نظرم همینه باید برای بهتر شدن سایت های ایرانی همه با هم کمک کنیم و انتظار دیگه ای به جز تشکر داشته باشیم


> هیچ وقت در زندگیت انتظار تعریف و تمجید نداشته باش رفیق. ثواب رو خدا میده نه بنده ی خدا. کاری که کردی خوب بوده. تا حالا 64 نفر هم دانلودش کردن. پس حتماً کاری که انجام دادی به نظرشون با ارزش بوده که دانلود کردن... اعتماد به نفس داشته باش پسر. منم کارهای زیادی انجام دادم که ازش استقبال نشد اما این عدم استقبال باعث شد عزمم رو برای کارهای بزرگتر جزم کنم.
> بررسی کامپوننتت زمان میبره. اگر وقت بشه هستیم در خدمتتون؛ اگر هم نشد که شما خیلی بزرگواری.
> 
> موفق باشید.

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> منم نظرم همینه باید برای بهتر شدن سایت های ایرانی همه با هم کمک کنیم و انتظار دیگه ای به جز تشکر داشته باشیم


 سلام
شما هم كمكي كنيى لءفا
موفق باشيى

----------


## m110_110

سلام
لطفا کمک کنید
iis مون رو ورژن 7 کردیم دیگه کار نمی کنه
شما یک جا گفتید اگه ورژن iis هفت هست باید تنظیماتی انجام بشه ولی چه تنظیماتی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
آقا داد کاربرامون در اومده کمک کنید!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## m110_110

سلام
یعنی کسی نمیدونه باید چه کار کرد؟؟

----------


## mohanddes

سلام
مهندس فتح الهي از زحمتي كه كشيديد مچكرم.
اين كامپوننت خيلي به دردم خورد ولي با validation كه ميخوام روي اين كامپوننت اعمال كنم مشكل دارم.
*دقيقا مشكل من ، مشكل كاربر "jingiliboyz " هستش .*
من دقيقا به كد صفحه شما نگاه كردم و به غير از يك ValidationSummary1 چيزي نديدم.

----------


## abdonsd

سلام مهندسین
میخاستم بدونم اسم انگلیسی این کدهای امنیتی چیه تا بیشتر بتونم راجع بهش سرچ کنم
مرسی

----------


## abdonsd

> دوست عزیز با توضیحاتی که دادین فکر میکنم توی فایل وب کانفیک تنظیمات رو ست نکردین پروژتون دانلود کردم
> توی وب کانفیگ فایل پروژه که من گذاشتم نیگا کنین تنظیمات HttpHandler رو باید ست کنین اشکال کار تون اونجا بود اگه بازم کمکی ازم ساختس در خدمتم



دقیقا کدوم قسمت از فایل
web.config
رو باید تغییر بدم؟
ینی از اون فایل که گذاشتین کجاش رو به web.config خودم اضافه کنم تا کنه؟
مرسی

----------


## mahdi_farhani

Ø¨Ø§ Ø³ÙØ§ÙØ ÙØ¨Ù Ø§Ø² ÙØ±ÚÛØ² Ø¬Ø§ Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù ØªØ´Ú©Ø± Ú©ÙÙ .Ø§ÙØ±ÙØ² Ø¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙ ÙÙÙÙÙ ÙØ§Û ÙØ®ØªÙÙ Ú©Ø§ÙÙ¾ÙÙÙØª Captcha Ø±Ù ÙÛØ¯ÛØ¯Ù Ú©Ù ÚØ´ÙÙ Ø¨Ù Ø§ÛÙ Ú©Ø§ÙÙ¾ÙÙÙØª Ø§ÙØªØ§Ø¯
ÙØ´Ú©ÙÛ Ú©Ù ØªØ§ Ø§ÙØ§Ù Ù¾ÛØ¯Ø§ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø ÙØ´Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø§ Callback ÙØ³Øª .ÙÙ Ø¹Ú©Ø³ Ø±ÙØ±Ø´ ÙÛØ´Ù Ù ÙÙ Validate ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ
ÙØ´Ú©Ù Validate Ø±Ù ÙÛØ´Ù Ø¨Ø§ ÛÚ© Ø´Ø±Ø· Ø¯Ø³ØªÛ Ø®ÙØ¯Ù Ú©Ø§Ø±Ø¨Ø± Ø­Ù Ú©ÙÙ
if (Page.IsValid)

----------


## mahdi_farhani

Ø±ÙØ¹ ÙØ´Ú©Ù Ø±ÙØ±Ø´ Ø¹Ú©Ø³ :
Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø±ÙØ¹ Ø§ÛÙ ÙØ´Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø§ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ø§Ø² Ø§Ø³Ú©Ø±ÛÙ¾Øª ÙØ³ÛØ± Ø¹Ú©Ø³ Ø¬Ø¯ÛØ¯ Ø±Ø§ Ø¨Ù Ø¹Ú©Ø³ ØªØ²Ø±ÛÙ ÙÛÚ©ÙÛÙ
Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø§ÛÙ Ú©Ø§Ø± ÙÙØ· Ú©Ø§ÙÛÙ ØªØºÛÛØ±Ø§Øª Ø²ÛØ± Ø±Ù Ø§ÛØ¬Ø§Ø¯ Ú©ÙÛØ¯ :
Ø®Ø· Ø´ÙØ§Ø±Ù 452
            Output.Write("<img id='"+ClientID+"' src=\"CaptchaImage.aspx");

Ø¨Ù ØªÚ¯ img Ø§ÛØ¬Ø§Ø¯ Ø´Ø¯Ù Ø¯Ø± Ú©Ø§ÙÙ¾ÙÙÙØª Ø®Ø§ØµÛØª ClientId  Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø¯ÛØ¯ ØªØ§ Ø¨Ø§ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ø§Ø² Ø§Ø³Ú©Ø±ÛÙ¾Øª Ø¨ØªÙÙÛÙ ÙØ­Ù Ø¹Ú©Ø³Ù Ù¾ÛØ¯Ø§ Ú©ÙÛÙ .
Ù Ø¯Ø± Ø¢Ø®Ø± ÙØªØ¯ Ø²ÛØ± Ø±Ù Ø¨Ù Ú©Ø§ÙÙ¾ÙÙÙØª Ø§Ø¶Ø§ÙÙ ÙÛ Ú©ÙÛÙ Ø Ú©Ù ÙØ¸ÛÙÙ ÙØ±Ø§Ø®ÙØ§ÙÛ ÙØªØ¯ Ø³ÙØª Ú©ÙØ§ÛØª (Ø§Ø³Ú©Ø±ÛÙ¾Øª Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø¹ÙØ¯Ù ÙÛÚ¯ÛØ±Ù)
public void RefreshImage(bool anthemScript)
        {
            GenerateNewCaptcha();
            string script = @"var e = document.getElementById('"+ClientID+ @"');
       
    if (e) {
        e.src = 'CaptchaImage.aspx"+@"?guid=" + Convert.ToString(_captcha.CapatiaUniqueId)+@"';
    }";
            if (anthemScript)
            {
                Anthem.Manager.AddScriptForClientSideEval(script);
            }
            else
            {
                Page.ClientScript.RegisterClientScriptBlock(this.G  etType(), "refreshImage", script, true);
            }
        }
Ø§ÙØ¨ØªÙ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø§ÛÙÚ©Ù ÙÙ Ø¨Ù Ø´Ø®ØµÙ Ø§Ø² Ú©Ø§ÙÙ¾ÙÙÙØª ÙØ§Û Anthem Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ ÙÛØ§Ø² Ø¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙ Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø§ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ø§Ø² Ø®ÙØ¯Ù Anthem Ø§Ø³Ú©Ø±ÛÙ¾Øª Ø±Ù ØµØ¯Ø§ Ø¨Ø²ÙÙ Ù Ø­Ø§ÙØªÛ Ø±Ù ÙÙ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø­Ø§ÙØª ÙØ¹ÙÙÙÛ Ø¯Ø± ÙØ¸Ø± Ú¯Ø±ÙØªÙ Ø Ø­Ø§ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø³ØªÙ Ø¨Ù ÙÛØ§Ø²ØªÙÙ Ø®ÙØ¯ØªÙÙ ØªØºÛÛØ± Ø¨Ø¯ÛØ¯

ÙÙÙÙ Ù Ù¾ÛØ±ÙØ² Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÛØ¯

----------


## mahdi_farhani

ÙØ´Ú©ÙÛ Ú©Ù Ø§ØµÙØ§Ù Ø­ÙØ§Ø³Ù Ø¨ÙØ´ ÙØ¨ÙØ¯ Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯ Ø§Ø² Ø§ÛÙÚ©Ù ØªÙ Ø±ÙØ±Ø´ Ø´Ø¯ Sate Ø°Ø®ÛØ±Ù ÙÙÛØ´Ù Ù ÙÙÚ¯Ø§Ù Validate Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù ÙØ´Ú©Ù Ù¾ÛØ¯Ø§ ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ
ØªÙØ§Ù Ø§ÛÙ ÙØ´Ú©ÙØ§Øª Ø¨Ù Ø®Ø§Ø·Ø± Callback ÙØ³Øª

----------


## mahdi_farhani

ÙØ§ÛÙ Ø§ØµÙØ§Ø­ Ø´Ø¯
ÙÙØ· ÙØ§ÛÙ Ø§ØµÙÛ Ø±Ù Ø§Ø±Ø³Ø§Ù Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù

----------


## s_mokhtari

Ø¨Ø§ Ø³ÙØ§Ù  :Ø®Ø¬Ø§ÙØª: 
Ø§Ø² dll Ø´ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø³ÙØ§Ø± ÙØªØ´ÙØ±Ù ÙÙÙ ÙÙ ÙÙØ®ÙØ§Ù textbox Ø±Ø§ Ø®ÙØ¯Ù ÙØ±Ø§Ø±Ø´ Ø¨Ø¯Ù Ø±ÙÙ ØµÙØ­Ù Ø¯Ø± Ø¶ÙÙ ÚÙÙ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Ù Ø«Ø¨Øª ÙØ§Ù Ø§ÙØ±Ø§Ø¯ ØªÙÙ Ø³Ø§ÙØªÙ ÙÙØ®ÙØ§Ù 
Ø¨Ø§  ØªØ´ÙØ±

----------


## s_mokhtari

> Ø¨Ø§ Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ø¨Ù Ø­Ø¶ÙØ± Ø§Ø³Ø§ØªÛØ¯
> Ø¨Ø§Ø²Ù Ø§ÙØ¯Ù
> ÚÙ Ø´Ø¨Ù ÛÚ© Ú©Ø§ÙÙ¾ÙÙÙØª Ø·Ø±Ø§Ø­Û Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û ØªÙÙÛØ¯ ØªØµØ§ÙÛØ± Ø§ÙÙÛØªÛ ØªÙÛ ÙØ¨ ÙØ§Ø¨ÙÛØª ÙØ§ÛÛ Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ú©Ù Ú©Ø§Ø±Ø¨Ø± Ø®ÙØ¯Ø´ ÙÛ ØªÙÙÙ ØªØ¹Ø¯Ø§Ø¯ Ú©Ø§Ø±Ø§Ú©ØªØ± ÙØ§Û ÙÙØ§ÛØ´Û Ù ÙØ­ÙÙ ÙÙÛØ² Ø§ÙØ¯Ø§Ø®ØªÙ Ø¯Ø± ØªØµÙÛØ± Ù... Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ø§ÛÙ Ú©Ø§ÙÙ¾ÙÙÙØª ÙØ§Ø¯Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø§ Ø³Ø´Ù Ù HttpRuntime Ú©Ø§Ø± Ú©ÙÙ ÙÙÙ ÙØ³ÙØª ÙØ§Ø´ Ø¯Ø±Ø³Øª Ú©Ø§Ø± ÙÛ Ú©ÙÙ Ø§ÛÙ ÙØ³Ø®Ù Ø§ÙÙÛÙ Ø´Ù Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ú©ÙÛÙ Ø§Ú¯Ù Ø§Ø´Ú©Ø§ÙÛ Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ø§ÛÙØ¬Ø§ ÙØ·Ø±Ø­ Ø¨ÙØ±ÙØ§ÛÛÙ ØªØ§ Ø¯Ø± ÙØ³Ø®Ù ÙØ§Û Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯Û Ø±ÙØ¹Ø´ Ú©ÙÙ
> 
> Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§ÙÛ Ú©Ù Ø³ÙØ±Ø³ Ø§ÛÙ Ú©Ø§ÙÙ¾ÙÙÙØª  Ø®ÙØ§Ø³ØªÙ Ø³ÙØ±Ø³Ø´ Ú¯Ø²Ø§Ø´ØªÙ ØªÙÛ Ø§ÛÙ Ø¢Ø¯Ø±Ø³


    Ø¨Ø§ Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ù Ø®Ø³ØªÙ ÙØ¨Ø§Ø´ÙØ¯ :ØªØ´ÙÛÙ:  :ØªØ´ÙÛÙ: 
Ø§ÙÙ ÙØ§ÙÙ¾ÙÙÙØª Ø´ÙØ§ Ø­Ø±Ù ÙØ¯Ø§Ø´ Ø¨Ø³ÙØ§Ø± Ø¨Ø³ÙØ§Ø± ÙØªØ´ÙØ±Ù ÙÙØ· Ø§Ú¯Ù ÙÙØ´Ù Ø¨Ù ÙØ§ ÙÙ ÙØ§Ø¯ Ø¨Ø¯ÙØ¯ Ø®ÙÙÙ Ø¬Ø§ÙØ¨ Ø¨Ø§Ø² ÙÙ ØªØ´ÙØ± ÙÙÙÙÙ :ØªØ´ÙÛÙ:  :ØªØ´ÙÛÙ:

----------


## hamedsabzian

Ø¨Ø§ Ø³ÙØ§Ù!
Ø¢ÙØ§Û Saber_Fatholahi Ú©Ø§Ø±ØªÙÙ Ø¹Ø§ÙÛÙ!
Ø¨ÙØ¯Ù ÛÙ ÙØ´Ú©ÙÛ Ø¨Ø§ Ø§ÛÙ Ú©Ø§ÙÙ¾ÙÙÙØª Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù:
ÙÙØªÛ Ú©ÙØªØ±Ù Ø´ÙØ§ Ø±Ù Ø¯Ø± ÛÚ© UserControl ÙØ±Ø§Ø± ÙÛØ¯ÙØ Ù ViewState Ø±Ù ÙØ´Ø±Ø¯Ù ÙÛ Ú©ÙÙØ ÙÙÚ¯Ø§Ù Validate Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø¨Ø§ Ø®Ø·Ø§ ÙÙØ§Ø¬Ù ÙÛØ´ÙØ ÙØ¨ÙÛ Ø¨Ø± Ø§ÛÙ Ú©Ù ÙÙØ¯Ø§Ø± Key ÙÙÛ ØªÙÙÙ null Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù.
Ø§Ú¯Ù ViewState Ø±Ù ÙØ´Ø±Ø¯Ù ÙÚ©ÙÙØ ÙØ´Ú©ÙÛ ÙØ¯Ø§Ø±Ù.
Ø§Ú¯Ù ØªÙÛ UserControl ÙØ²Ø§Ø±ÙØ ÙØ´Ú©ÙÛ ÙØ¯Ø§Ø±Ù.
Ø´Ø±Ø­ ÙÙØµÙ ØªØ± Ø¯Ø± Ø§ÛÙØ¬Ø§ Ø¢ÙØ¯Ù Ø§Ø³Øª. (ÙÙÛÙ ÙØ´Ú©Ù Ø±Ø§ Ø¨Ø§ MSCaptcha ÙÙ Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù)
ÙØ·Ù Ú©ÙÛØ¯ Ø¯ÙÛÙØ´ Ø±Ù Ø¨Ú¯ÛØ¯.
Ø¨Ø§ ØªØ´Ú©Ø±!

----------


## alisebt

Ø¬ÙØ§Ø¨ Ø¢ÙØ§Û ÙØªØ­ Ø§ÙÙÙÛ
Ø¨Ø§ Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ø ÙÙ Ø§Ø² Ú©Ø§ÙÙ¾ÙÙÙØª Ø¨Ø³ÛØ§Ø± Ø®ÙØ¨ Ø´ÙØ§ Ø¯Ø± Ø®ÛÙÛ Ø§Ø² Ø³Ø§ÛØª ÙØ§Ù Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø§ÙØ§ Ø¯Ø± Ø¨Ø¹Ø¶Û ÙÙØ§Ø±Ø¯ ØªØµÙÛØ± Ø§ÙÙÛØªÛ ÙØ´ÙÙ Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù ÙÙÛØ´ÙØ Ø¯Ø± ØµÙØ±ØªÛ Ú©Ù ØªÙØ¸ÛÙØ§Øª web.config Ù ÙØ­ÙÙ Û Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ø¯Ø± ÙÙÙ Û ÙÙØ§Ø±Ø¯ ÛÚ©Ø³Ø§ÙÙ!
Ø¨Ù ÙØ¸Ø±ØªÙÙ ÙØ´Ú©Ù Ø§Ø² Ú©Ø¬Ø§Ø³ØªØ (ØªÙØ§Ù ÙØ§Ø³Øª ÙØ§ ÙÙ ÙØ´Ø®ØµØ§Øª ÛÚ©Ø³Ø§Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø±ÙØ¯)

----------


## alisebt

> Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§ÙÛ Ú©Ù Ø³ÙØ±Ø³ Ø§ÛÙ Ú©Ø§ÙÙ¾ÙÙÙØª  Ø®ÙØ§Ø³ØªÙ Ø³ÙØ±Ø³Ø´ Ú¯Ø²Ø§Ø´ØªÙ ØªÙÛ Ø§ÛÙ Ø¢Ø¯Ø±Ø³



Ø¢Ø¯Ø±Ø³ Ø³ÙØ±Ø³ ÙØ¹ØªØ¨Ø± ÙÛØ³Øª.

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù Ø¨Ø¯ÙÙÙ ØªØºÙÙØ± Ø´Ø±ÙØª ÙØ¨ Ø³Ø§ÙØª Ø®ÙØ¯Ù Ø§ÙØ±Ø¯Ù Ù¾Ø§ÙÙÙ Ø§ÙØ´Ø§ Ø§ÙÙÙ Ø¨Ù Ø²ÙØ¯Ù Ø§ÙÙÙ ØªÙÙ Ø³Ø§ÙØª Ø´Ø±ÙØª Ø¬Ø¯ÙØ¯Ù Ø«Ø¨Øª ÙÙ ÙÙÙ
Ø¢Ø¯Ø±Ø³ www.rrco.ir
ÙÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÙØ¯

----------


## arsalanbbb

Ø¨Ø§ Ø³ÙØ§Ù.ÙÙ ØªØ§Ø²Ù Ø¹Ø¶Ù Ø´Ø¯Ù Ù Ø§Ø² Ø²Ø­ÙØ§ØªÙÙ ÙØªØ´Ú©Ø±Ù .Ø³ÙØ§ÙÛ Ú©Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙ Ú©Ø§ÙÙ¾ÙÙØª Ø´ÙØ§ Ø±Ø§  Ø¯Ø± ØµÙØ­Ù ÙØ±ÙØ¯ Ø¨Ù Ø³Ø§ÛØª Ù¾Ø±ÙÚÙ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ù Ù¾Ø³ Ø§Ø² ÙØ§Ø±Ø¯ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù ÙØ§Ù Ù Ø±ÙØ² Ø¨Ø¯ÙÙ Ø¯Ø± ÙØ¸Ø± Ú¯Ø±ÙØªÙ ØªØµÙÛØ± Ø§ÙÙÛØªÛ Ø¨Ù ÙÛÙÚ© Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù Ø´Ø¯Ù ÙÛØ±ÙØ¯ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø§ÛÙÚ©Ù ØªØµÙÛØ± Ø§ÙÙÛØªÛ ÙÙ Ú©Ø§Ø± Ú©ÙØ¯ Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ ÚÙ Ú©Ø¯Û Ø¨ÙÙÛØ³Ù Ø²Ø¨Ø§Ù Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙÙÛØ³Û Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ø´Ø¯Ù C#â ÙØ³Øª ÙØ·Ù ÙÛÚ©ÙÛØ¯ Ú©ÙÚ©Ù Ú©ÙÛØ¯ ÙÙÙÙÙ

----------


## didaaa

Ø®ÙØ¨ Ø¨Ú¯ÙØ¯ ØªÙ iis 7 ÚÙØ§Ø± Ø¨Ø§ÙØ¯ Ø¨ÙÙÙÙ ÙÙÙ Ø§ÙÙ ÙØ´ÙÙÙ Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù ÙØ¬Ø§Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø§ÙØ¯ ØªÙØ¸ÙÙ Ø¨ÙÙÙÙ

----------


## didaaa

ÙØ§ÙØ¹Ø§ ÙØ³Ù ÙÙÙØ¯ÙÙÙ ÙØ´ÙÙ Ø§ÙÙ dll Ø¨Ø§  iis 7 ÚÙÙØ Ø¢ÙØ§Ù Ø±Ø§Ø¯ Ø´ÙØ§ ÙÙ Ø­ØªÙØ§ ÙÙØ¯ÙÙÙÙ Ø´ÙØ§ Ø¨Ú¯ÙØ¯ ÙØ¬Ø§Ù web.config Ø¯Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø±Ù ÙÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø§ÙØ± ÙÙÙØ¯ ÙÙ Ø®ÙÙÙ Ø¨ÙØ´ Ø§Ø­ØªÙØ§Ø¬ Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù ÙØ§ ÙØ§ Ø§ÙÙ ÙÙ captcha Ø¯ÙÚ¯Ù ÙÙ Ø¨Ù Ø§ÙÙ Ø®ÙØ¨Ù Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù Ù Ø±Ø§ÙÚ¯Ø§ÙÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù ÙØ¹Ø±ÙÙ ÙÙÙØ¯ Ø±Ø§Ø³ØªØ´ Ø§ÙÙØ§Ù Ø¯ÙÚ¯Ù ÚÙÚ¯Ù Ø¨Ù Ø¯ÙÙ ÙØ²Ø¯.

----------


## didaaa

Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§ÙÙ ÙÙ ÙØ´ÙÙ Ø¯Ø± iis 7 Ø¯Ø§Ø±ÙØ¯ Ø¨Ù Ø§ÙÙ ÙÙÙÙ ÙØ±Ø§Ø¬Ø¹Ù ÙÙÙØ¯.
http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...31#post1076331

----------


## mehdi_RM

Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ø¨ÚÙ ÙØ§.
Ø§Ú¯Ù Ú©Ø³Û Ø³ÙØ±Ø³ Ø±Ù ÙØ¨ÙØ§ Ø¯Ø§ÙÙÙØ¯ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù ÙÛØ´Ù ÙÙÛÙ Ø¬Ø§ Ø¢Ù¾ÙÙØ¯ Ú©ÙÙ!!!
Ø¨Ø§ ØªØ´Ú©Ø±.

----------


## ISFAHAN

Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù ÙÙ ÙÚ©Ø± ÙÛ Ú©ÙÙ Ú©Ø§ÙÙ¾ÙÙÙØª Ø¯ÚØ§Ø± ÙØ´Ú©Ù memory leak ÙØ³Øª ... Ú©Ø³Û Ø§ÛÙ ÙÙØ±Ø¯ Ø±Ø§ Ø¨Ø±Ø±Ø³Û Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø!

----------


## asp2.net

Ø§ÙØ§Û ÙØªØ­ Ø§ÙÙÙÛ Ø¨Ø§ Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ù Ø®Ø³ØªÙ ÙØ¨Ø§Ø´Û Ú©Ø§ÙÙ¾ÙÙØª Ø¹Ø§ÙÛ Ø±Ø¯ÛÙ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Û Ø¯Ø³Øª Ø´ÙØ§ Ø¯Ø±Ø¯ ÙÚ©ÙÙ ÙÙ Ø¯Ø± ÙÙÚ©Ø§Ù ÙÛÚ ÙØ´Ú©ÙÛ ÙØ¯Ø§Ø±Ù ÙÙÛ ÙÙØªÛ Ø¯Ø± Ø´Ø¨Ú©Ù ÙÛØ²Ø§Ø±Ù(Ø§ÛÙØªØ±Ø§ÙØª) Ø¯Ø± Ú©Ø§ÙÙÛÚ© Ø§ÛÙ Ø®Ø·Ø§ Ø±Ø§ ÙÛØ¯Ù

<add verb="GET" path="CaptchaImage.aspx" type="Safa.Security.Captcha.SafaCaptchaImageHandle  r, SafaCaptchaControl"/> 



Ø§Ú¯Ù Ú©ÙÚ© Ú©ÙÛ ÙÙÙÙÙ ÙÛØ´Ù

----------


## ISFAHAN

Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ø¯ÙØ³Øª Ø¹Ø²ÛØ² ... Ø´ÙØ§ ØªÙØ¸ÛÙØ§Øª ÙØ±Ø¨ÙØ· Ø¨Ù IIS 6.0 Ø±Ø§ Ø§Ø­ØªÙØ§ÙØ§ Ø§ÙØ¬Ø§Ù ÙØ¯Ø§Ø¯ÛØ¯... Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù Ú©Ø³Û ÙØ´Ú©Ù memory leak Ø±Ø§ Ø¨Ø±Ø±Ø³Û ÙÚ©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø

----------


## ghameshloe

Ø³ÙØ§Ù 
ÙÛØ´Ù Ø¯ÙØ¨Ø§Ø±Ù Ø³ÙØ±Ø³ Ø±Ø§ Ø¢Ù¾ Ú©ÙÛØ¯

----------


## reza6966

ÙÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÛØ¯

----------


## rana-writes

Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ø¢ÙØ§Û ÙØªØ­ Ø§ÙÙÙÛ
ØªØ´Ú©Ø± Ø¨Ø³ÛØ§Ø± Ø¨Ù Ø®Ø§Ø·Ø± Ú©Ø§Ø± Ø§Ø±Ø²Ø´ÙÙØ¯ØªÙÙ
ÙÙ ØªÙÛ ÙÙÚ©Ø§Ù Ø§Ø² Ú©Ø§ÙÙ¾ÙÙÙØª Ø´ÙØ§ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ù Ø¬ÙØ§Ø¨ ÙÛØ¯ÙØ Ø§ÙØ§ Ø§ÙØ§Ù Ú©Ù Ø³Ø§ÛØªÙ Ø±Ù Ø¢Ù¾ÙÙØ¯ Ú©Ø±Ø¯ÙØ ØªØµÙÛØ± Ø±Ù ÙØ´ÙÙ ÙÙÛØ¯Ù
ØªÙØ¸ÛÙØ§Øª ÙØ¨ Ú©Ø§ÙÙÛÚ¯ Ø±Ù ÙÙ Ø§ÙØ¬Ø§Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù
 dll ÙØ§ Ø±Ù ÙÙ ØªÙÛ Ù¾ÙØ´Ù Bin Ø±ÛØ®ØªÙ
ÙÙÙÙÙ ÙÛØ´Ù Ø±Ø§ÙÙÙØ§ÛÛÙ Ú©ÙÛÙ

----------


## karim orooji

Ø¨Ø§ Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ø¨Ù Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù
Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø±ÙÛ ÙÙÚ©Ø§Ù Ø¯Ø±Ø³Øª Ú©Ø§Ø± ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ
ÙÙÛ Ø±ÙÛ Ø³Ø±ÙØ± ÙÛØ±Ù ÙØ´Ú©Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø± ÙÛØ´Ù
Ú©Ø¯ Ø¯Ø± Ú©Ø§ÙÙÛÚ¯ Ø§ÛÙÙ

<addverb="GET"path="CaptchaImage.aspx"type="Safa.Security.Captcha.SafaCaptchaImageHandler, SafaCaptchaControl"/>

Ú©Ø§ÙÙ¾ÙÙÙØª Ø±Ù Ø¨Ù Ø¨Ù Ù¾ÙØ´Ù Ø§Ø¶Ø§ÙÙ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù
Ø§ÛÙÙ Ø¹Ú©Ø³Ø´Ù 

ÙÙÛØ¯ÙÙÙ ÙØ´Ú©Ù Ú©Ø§Ø± Ú©Ø¬Ø§ÛÙ

----------


## starland

Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ø§Ø² ÙØ§Ø±ØªÙÙ ÙÙÙÙÙ 
Ø§ÙØ§ ÙÙÙ Ø¯ÙÙÙ ÚØ±Ø§ Ø¨Ø§ Ø§ÙÙ Ø®Ø· ÙÙ Ø¨Ø§Ú¯ Ù¾ÙØ¯Ø§ ÙÙ ÙÙÙ ÙÙÙÙÙ Ø±Ø§ÙÙÙØ§ÙÙÙ ÙÙÙØ¯. ÙÙÙÙÙÙ
<compilationdebug="true"targetFramework="4.0" />

----------


## maryam_272

Ø³ÙØ§Ù
Ú©Ø§Ø±ØªÙÙ Ø¹Ø§ÙÛÙ
Ø§ÙØ§ ÙÙ ÙØ´Ú©ÙÛ Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø§ Ø§ÛÙ Ú©ÙØªØ±Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ø§ÛÙÙ Ú©Ù Ø¬Ø§ÛÛ Ú©Ù ÙÛ Ø®ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ú©ÙÙ validation Ù Ø«Ø¨Øª Ø§Ø·ÙØ§Ø¹Ø§Øª Ø±Ø§ Ø¨Ø§ jquery Ø§ÙØ¬Ø§Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù ÚØ·ÙØ±Û ÙÛ ØªÙÙÙ Ø¹ÙÙÛØ§Øª Ø¨Ø±Ø±Ø³Û captcha Ø±Ø§ Ø¯Ø± jquery Ø§ÙØ¬Ø§Ù Ø¨Ø¯ÙÙ
Ø¨Ø§Ø²Ù Ø¨Ø®Ø§Ø·Ø± ÙØ·ÙÛ Ú©Ù Ø¨Ù ÙØ§ ÙÛ Ú©ÙÛØ¯ Ø³Ù¾Ø§Ø³Ú¯Ø²Ø§Ø±Ù

----------


## mehdi-ghafari

Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù
ÙÙ ÚØ·ÙØ± Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø§Ø² Ø´Ø± Ø§ÛÙ validation sumary Ø®ÙØ§Øµ Ø´Ù
ÙÙ ÙÛØ®ÙØ§Ù Ø§Ø² ÙØªØ¯ Ø´ÙØ§Ø³Ø§ÛÛ Ø®ÙØ¯ Ú©Ø§ÙÙ¾ÙÙÙØª Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ú©ÙÙ
ØªÙÛ ØµÙØ­Ù ÙØ¹ÙÙÙÛ Ø¬ÙØ§Ø¨ ÙÛØ¯Ù ÙÙÛ ØªÙÛ ÙØ³ØªØ± Ù¾ÛØ¬ ÙÙ

ÙØ·ÙØ§Ù ÛÙ Ø±Ø§ÙÙÙØ§ÛÛ Ú©ÙÛØ¯
ÙÙÙÙÙ

----------


## maryam_272

Ø³ÙØ§Ù ÛØ¹ÙÛ Ú©Ø³Û Ø±Ø§Ù Ø­ÙÛ ÙØ§Ø³Ù ÙØ´Ú©Ù ÙÙ ÙØ¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ù¾ÛØ´ÙÙØ§Ø¯ Ú©ÙÙ Ú©Ø§Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø¯ ÙÙÚ¯ Ø§ÛÙ ÙÙØ±Ø¯
ÙÙ ØªÙÛ ÛÚ© Ø¨Ø®Ø´ Ø§Ø² Ø³Ø§ÛØª ØªÙÛ Ø³ØªÙÙ Ú©ÙØ§Ø± Ø«Ø¨Øª Ø¯Ø± Ø®Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ú©Ù validation ÙØ§Ø´Ù Ø¨Ø§ jquery Ø§ÙØ¬Ø§Ù ÙÛØ¯Ù Ù Ø¯Ø± ÙÙØ§ÛØª Ø«Ø¨Øª ÙÙ Ø¨Ø§ ajax jquery Ú©Ø§Ø± Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø­Ø§ÙØ§ ÙÛ Ø®ÙØ§Ù Ø§Ø² Ú©ÙØªØ±Ù captcha Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ú©ÙÙ Ø§ÙØ§ ÙÙØªÛ Ø±ÙÛ Ø¯Ú©ÙÙ Ø«Ø¨Øª ÙÛ Ø²ÙÙ Ø¨Ø¯ÙÙ Ø¨Ø±Ø±Ø³Û captcha Ø«Ø¨Øª Ø§ÙØ¬Ø§Ù ÙÛØ´Ù 
ÙÛØ´Ù Ø¨Ú¯ÛØ¯ ÚÚ©Ø§Ø± Ú©ÙÙ

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

Ø¯ÙØ³Øª ÙÙ Ø§Ø² Page.IsValid Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ú©Ù

----------


## jaykob

ÙÙ ØªØ³Øª Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø§ÛÙ Ú©Ø§ÙÙ¾ÙÙÙØª Ø¨Ø± Ø±ÙÛ Ø³Ø±ÙØ± Ø¬ÙØ§Ø¨ ÙÙÛ Ø¯Ù Ø±ÙÛ local Ø¯Ø±Ø³ØªÙ Ø§ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯ Ø§Ø² publish Ù Ø¢Ù¾ÙÙØ¯ ØªØµÙÛØ± ÙÙØ¯ ÙÙÛ Ø´Ù . Ú©Ø³Û Ø§ÛÙ ÙØ´Ú©Ù Ø±Ù Ø±ÙØ¹ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø ÛØ§ Ø¨Ø¯ÙÙÙ ÙØ´Ú©Ù Ø§Ø² Ú©Ø¬Ø§Ø³Øª Ø

----------


## smh_5800

> Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§ÙÛ Ú©Ù Ú©Ø§ÙÙ¾ÙÙÙØª Ø¯Ø§ÙÙÙØ¯ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø®ÙØ§ÙØ´ ÙÛ Ú©ÙÙ Ø§Ø´Ú©Ø§ÙØ´Ù Ø¨ÙÙ Ø¨Ú¯Ù Ú©Ù Ø±ÙØ¹Ø´ Ú©ÙÙ Ø¨ÙØ± Ø­Ø§Ù Ø°ÙÙ ÚÙØ¯ ÙÙØ± Ø¨ÙØªØ± Ø§Ø² ÛÚ© ÙÙØ±Ù


Ø³ÙØ§Ù 
ÙÙ Ø§Ø² Ú©Ø§ÙÙ¾ÙÙØª ØªØµÙÛØ± Ø§ÙÙÛØªÛ  Ø¢ÙØ§Û  ØµØ§Ø¨Ø± ÙØªØ­ Ø§ÙÙÙÛ ( Captcha ) Ø¯Ø± Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø§Ù Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù
ÙÙ Ø¯Ø± Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø§Ù 3 ØªØ§ Ø±Ø§Ø¯ÛÙ Ø¨Ø§ØªÙ Ù 3 ØªØ§ Ú©ÙØ¨Ù Ø¨Ø§Ú©Ø³ Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ú©Ù ÙÛ Ø®ÙØ§Ø³ØªÙ Ø¨Ø§ Ø§ÙØªØ®Ø§Ø¨ ÙØ± Ú©Ø¯Ø§Ù Ø§Ø² Ø±Ø§Ø¯ÛÙ Ø¨Ø§ØªÙ ÙØ§ Ø Ú©ÙØ¨Ù Ø¨Ø§Ú©Ø³ ÙØ±Ø¨ÙØ·Ù ÙØ¹Ø§Ù Ø¨Ø´Ù Ø§ÙØ¨ØªÙ Ø¨Ø¯ÙÙ Ø§ÛÙÚ©Ù ØµÙØ­Ù Ø±ÙØ±Ø´ Ø¨Ø´Ù
Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û ÙÙÛÙ Ø§Ø² update Panel Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù
Ø¯Ø±Ø³Øª Ú©Ø§Ø± ÙÛ Ú©Ø±Ø¯ Ø§ÙØ§ ÙÙØªÛ Ú©Ø§ÙÙ¾ÙÙØª ØªØµÙÛØ± Ø§ÙÙÛØªÛ Ø±Ø§ Ø¯Ø± ØµÙØ­Ù ÙØ±Ø§Ø± Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù Ø ÙØ± ÙÙØª Ø±ÙÛ ÛÚ©Û Ø§Ø² Ø±Ø§Ø¯ÛÙ Ø¨Ø§ØªÙ ÙØ§ Ú©ÙÛÚ© ÙÛ Ú©ÙÙ Ú©Ø§ÙÙ¾ÙÙØª  ØªØµÙÛØ± Ø§ÙÙÛØªÛ Ø§Ø¬Ø±Ø§ ÙÛØ´Ù Ù Ø·Ø¨ÛØ¹ØªØ§ Ù¾ÛØºØ§Ù ÙÛØ¯Ù Ú©Ù Ú©Ø¯ ÙØ§Ø±Ø¯ Ø´Ø¯Ù Ø¯Ø±Ø³Øª ÙÛØ³Øª
ÙØ·ÙØ§ Ø¨Ù ÙÙ Ø¯Ø± Ø­Ù Ø§ÛÙ ÙØ´Ú©Ù Ú©ÙÚ© Ú©ÙÛØ¯

Ø¯Ø§ÙÙÙØ¯ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ 

ÙØ¨ÙØ§ Ø§Ø² Ø±Ø§ÙÙÙØ§ÛÛ Ø´ÙØ§ Ú©ÙØ§Ù ØªØ´Ú©Ø± Ø±Ø§ Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù
ÙÙÙÙÙ
VS2008 + ASP.NET2 + VB.NET + ASPAJAXExt1.0

----------


## jamali_yosef

Ø¨Ø§ ØªØ´Ú©Ø± Ø§Ø² Ø§ÙØ§Û ÙØªØ­ Ø§ÙÙÛ
 Ú©Ø§ÙÙ¾ÙÙÙØª ØªØµÙÛØ± Ø§ÙÙÛØªÛ Ø®ÛÙÛ Ø¹Ø§ÙÛÙ.

----------


## comptech

Ø¨Ø§ Ø³ÙØ§Ù. Ø¯Ø± ÙØ§ÛÙ Default.aspx.Designer.cs Ø®Ø·Ø§Û Ø²ÛØ± Ø±Ù ÙÛÚ¯ÛØ±Ù . ÚØ·ÙØ± Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø±ÙØ¹Ø´ Ú©ÙÙØÙÙÙÙÙ


the type or namespace name  'Safa' could not been found in global namespace

----------


## atbin2010

Ø¢ÙØ§Û ÙØªØ­ Ø§ÙÙÙÛ Ø¹Ø²ÛØ² Ø¨Ø§ ØªØ´Ú©Ø± Ø§Ø² Ø´ÙØ§ ÚØ±Ø§ ÙÙÙØ¹ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ø§Ø² url rewriting ØªØµÙÛØ± ÙÙØ§ÛØ´ Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù ÙÙÛØ´ÙØ

----------


## fakhravari

Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ø§ÙØ§ ØµØ§Ø¨Ø± 
Ø§Ú¯Ø± ÙÙÚ©Ù ØªÙØ¸ÛÙØ§Øª Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û IIS 7 ÙÙ Ø¨Ø²Ø§Ø±ÛØ¯

----------


## LostOfMind

Ø³ÙØ§Ù
ÙÙ Ø§Ø² Ù¾Ø±ÙÚÙ ÙØ§Û Ø´ÙØ§ ÚÛØ²ÙØ§Û Ø²ÛØ§Ø¯Û ÛØ§Ø¯ Ú¯Ø±ÙØªÙ
Ø§ÛÙ Ú©Ø§ÙÙ¾ÙÙÙØª Ø±Ù Ø¯Ø§ÙÙÙØ¯ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø±ÙÛ Ú©Ø§ÙÙ¾ÛÙØªØ± Ø®ÙØ¯Ù Ø®ÙØ¨ Ú©Ø§Ø± ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ Ø§ÙØ§ ÙÙØªÛ Ø§ÛÙ Ú©Ø¯  Ø±Ù Ø¯Ø± web.config ÙÛ ÙÙÛØ³Ù Ø±ÙÛ Ø³Ø±ÙØ² ÙØ§Ø³ØªÙ Ø®Ø·Ø§Û 500 ÙÛØ¯Ù

<httpHandlers>
            <add verb="GET" path="CaptchaImage.aspx" type="Safa.Security.Captcha.SafaCaptchaImageHandle  r, SafaCaptchaControl"/>
        </httpHandlers>

ÙØ´Ú©Ù Ø§Ø² Ú©Ø¬Ø§Ø³ØªØ

----------


## blackcats

ÙØ´Ú©Ù ÙÙ ÙÙ ÙØ³Øª Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯ Ø¢Ù¾ÙÙØ¯ Ø¨Ù ÙØ´Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø®ÙØ±Ø¯Ù

----------


## fakhravari

ØªÙØ¸ÛÙØ§Øª IIS6-7

  </system.web>
<system.webServer>

    <validationvalidateIntegratedModeConfiguration="false"/>

    <handlers>

      <addname="FakhravaryCaptchaImageHandler"verb="*"preCondition="integratedMode"path="CaptchaImage.aspx"type="Fakhravary.Security.Captcha.FakhravaryCaptchaImage  Handler" />

      <addname="CaptchaImageHandler"verb="*"preCondition="integratedMode"path="CaptchaImage.axd"type="Fakhravary.Security.MSCaptcha.CaptchaImageHandler" />

      <addname="SecurityImageHttpHandler"verb="*"preCondition="integratedMode"path="*.ashx"type="Fakhravary.Security.SecurityImageHttpHandler" />

    </handlers>

  </system.webServer>


    <httpHandlers>

      <addverb="GET"path="CaptchaImage.aspx"type="Fakhravary.Security.Captcha.FakhravaryCaptchaImage  Handler, Fakhravary" />

    </httpHandlers>

ÙÙØ· ÙØ§Ù type Ø¯Ø±Ø³Øª Ø¨Ø¯ÛØ¯

----------


## LostOfMind

> Ø¨Ø§ Ø¹Ø±Ø¶ Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ù ØªØ´Ú©Ø± ÙØ±Ø§ÙÙÙ Ø§Ø² Ø¬ÙØ§Ø¨ Saber_Fatholahi Ø¹Ø²ÛØ²...
> ÙÙ Ø§Ø² Ø§ÛÙ Ú©Ø§ÙÙ¾ÙÙÙØª Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ù Ø¬ÙØ§Ø¨ ÙÙ Ø¯Ø§Ø¯
> Ø§ÙØ§ ÙÙØªÛ Ø§Ø² Ø§ÙÙ Ø¯Ø± ÙØ±ÙÙ ÙÙØ±Ø§Ù Ø¨Ø§ textBox ÙØ§ Ù ÚÛØ²ÙØ§Û Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ù Ú©Ù ÙØ±Ø¨ÙØ· Ø¨Ù ÙØ±Ù Ø®ÙØ¯ÙÙ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ Ø ÙÙØªÛ Ú©Ø¯ Ø§Ø´ØªØ¨Ø§Ù ÙØ§Ø±Ø¯ ÙÛØ´Ù Ø ÙÙÙ Û Ú©Ø§Ø±ÙØ§ Ø§ÙØ­Ø§Ù ÙÛØ´Ù Ù ÙØ±Ù Ø¨Ù Ø³Ø±ÙØ± ÙÛØ±Ù Ù Ø§Ø·ÙØ§Ø¹Ø§Øª ØªÙÛ Ø¯ÛØªØ§ Ø¨ÛØ³ Ø°Ø®ÛØ±Ù ÙÛØ´Ù Ù Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯ Ú©Ù ÙÙÙ Û Ú©Ø§Ø±ÙØ§ Ø§ÙØ¬Ø§Ù Ø´Ø¯Ù ÙÛØ§Ø¯ ÙÛÚ¯Ù Ú©Ø¯ ÙØ§Ø±Ø¯ Ø´Ø¯Ù Ø§Ø´ØªØ¨Ø§ÙÙ!!!
> ÙØ·ÙØ§ Ù Ø±Ø§ÙÙÙØ§ÛÛ Ú©ÙÛØ¯ Ú©Ù Ø¢ÛØ§ Ø§ØµÙØ§ Ù Ø§Ø² Ø§ÛÙ Ú©Ø§ÙÙ¾ÙÙÙØª ÙÛØ´Ù ÙÙØ±Ø§Ù ÙØ±ÙØ¯ÛÙØ§Û Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ù Û ÙØ±Ù Ø¯Ø± ØµÙØ­Ù Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ú©Ø±Ø¯ ÛØ§ ÙÙØ
> Ù Ø§Ú¯Ù ÙÛØ´Ù ÚÙ Ø¬ÙØ±ÛØ


Ø³ÙØ§Ù 
Ø¬Ø³Ø§Ø±ØªØ§ ÙÙ ÙÙ Ø§ÛÙ ÙØ´Ú©Ù Ø±Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙ Ù ØªÙÙØ³ØªÙ Ø¨Ø§ Ø§ÛÙ Ú©Ø¯  ÙØ´Ú©ÙÙ Ø±Ù Ø­Ù Ú©ÙÙ.


 if (SafaCaptchaControl1.ErrorMessage == string.Empty)
        {
            Response.Redirect("~/Default2.aspx");
        }

----------


## zerocool151

Ø§ÛÙ Ø§Ø±ÙØ± ÙØ§Ø³Ù ÚÛÙ Ú©Ø³Û ÙÛØ¯ÙÙÙ Ø
*Error    12    The type or namespace name 'Safa' could not be found in the global namespace (are you missing an assembly reference?)  
*

----------


## zerocool151

ÚÙÙ ØªÙ Refrence ÙÛØ§ÙØ±Ø¯Ù Ø¨ÙØ¯Ù :Ø¹ØµØ¨Ø§ÙÛ:

----------


## LostOfMind

ÙÙ ØªÙØ¸ÛÙØ§Øª Ø¢ÙØ§Û Fakhravary Ø±Ù Ø§ÙØ¬Ø§Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù Ø§ÙØ§ ÙÙØªÛ Ø¢Ù¾ÙÙØ¯ ÙÛ Ú©ÙÙ ØªØµÙÛØ± Ø±Ù ÙØ´ÙÙ ÙÙÛØ¯ÙØ

----------


## fakhravari

یه مثال دیگه
<?xml version="1.0"?>
<configuration>
  <system.web>
    <httpHandlers>
      <add verb="GET" path="CaptchaImage.aspx" type="Safa.Security.Captcha.SafaCaptchaImageHandle  r, SafaCaptchaControl"/>
    </httpHandlers>
    <compilation debug="true" targetFramework="4.0">
      <assemblies>
        <add assembly="System.Management, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=B03F5F7F11D50A3A"/>
        <add assembly="System.Design, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=B03F5F7F11D50A3A"/>
      </assemblies>
    </compilation>
    <authentication mode="Forms"/>
    <pages controlRenderingCompatibilityVersion="3.5" clientIDMode="AutoID"/>
  </system.web>
  <system.webServer>
    <validation validateIntegratedModeConfiguration="false"/>
	  <handlers>
		  <add name="FakhravaryCaptchaImageHandler" verb="*" preCondition="integratedMode" path="CaptchaImage.aspx" type="Safa.Security.Captcha.SafaCaptchaImageHandle  r" />
	  </handlers>
  </system.webServer>
</configuration>

----------


## mostafanazemi

سلام دوست عزیز ، برنامه کاملی بود اما من میخواستم با اجازتون تو سایتم ازش استفاده کنم همه چی درسته جز تغییرات در web.config که نمیتونم تغییرات بدم چون سرورم error میده میشه راهنمایی کنید

----------


## mehrzad_ali

دوستان این کنترل روی IIS 8 کار نمیده . راه حلش چیه ؟

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

در IIS 7, 8 باید در قسمت Web.Server از فایل وب کانفیگ همونجوری که آقای فخراوی در چند پست بالاتر گفتن هندلر مورد نظر رجیستر کنید

موفق وموید باشید

----------


## Ehsan Zand

سلام
من از این کنترل استفاده کردم و تغییرات وب کانفیگ رو هم انجام دادم ولی باز هم تصویر رو نشون نمیده هرچی هم سرچ کردم به نتیجه نرسیدم
این تنظیمات وب کانفیگ من، لطفا راهنمایی بفرمایید:
<httpModules>
                        <add verb="GET" path="~/CaptchaImage.aspx" type="Safa.Security.Captcha.SafaCaptchaImageHandle  r, SafaCaptchaControl"/>
    </httpModules>
    <pages enableViewStateMac="false" controlRenderingCompatibilityVersion="3.5" clientIDMode="AutoID"></pages>
    
  </system.web>
  <system.webServer>
 <validation validateIntegratedModeConfiguration="false"/>
    <modules>
        <remove name="ScriptModule"/>
        <add name="ScriptModule" preCondition="managedHandler" type="System.Web.Handlers.ScriptModule, System.Web.Extensions, Version=3.5.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=31BF3856AD364E35"/>
    </modules>
    <handlers>
  <add name="SafaCaptchaControl"
       verb="GET"
       path="~/CaptchaImage.aspx"
       type="Safa.Security.Captcha.SafaCaptchaImageHandle  r, SafaCaptchaControl"/>
 </handlers>
  </system.webServer>

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

دوست من باید در قسمت Modules بنویسید شما در قسمت handlers نوشتین

----------


## آرام جان گل

با سلام و تشکر از همه دوستان
با توجه به تاپیک های ارسالی ، تعداد زیادی از دوستان این مشکل را دارند که کامپوننت روی لوکال درست کار می کنه و روی هاست نه و تصویر را نشون نمی ده .
من هم با وجود بررسی همه جواب ها و انجام تمامی راه حل ها ، باز هم مشکلم حل نشده .

آقای فتح الهی به سورس ارجاع می دهند . خوب توی سورس چی نوشته شده؟

اینو نوشته شده:

<system.web>
<httpHandlers>
   <add verb="GET" path="CaptchaImage.aspx" type="Safa.Security.Captcha.SafaCaptchaImageHandle  r, SafaCaptchaControl"/>
  </httpHandlers>
 </system.web>


دوباره کاربران میگن مشکل دارن وآقای فخراوری میگن این کد را بنویسید



> <?xml version="1.0"?>
> <configuration>
>   <system.web>
>     <httpHandlers>
>       <add verb="GET" path="CaptchaImage.aspx" type="Safa.Security.Captcha.SafaCaptchaImageHandle  r, SafaCaptchaControl"/>
>     </httpHandlers>
>     <compilation debug="true" targetFramework="4.0">
>       <assemblies>
>         <add assembly="System.Management, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=B03F5F7F11D50A3A"/>
> ...


باز هم جواب نمی ده . مشکل سر جاشه .  من هم مثل خیلی از دوستان از کامپوننت خوب ایشون استفاده کردیم و جواب نداده . میشه بیشتر بررسی بشه و راه حل کارا ارائه بشه
ممنون از لطف همه

----------


## blackcats

دقیقا من هم هرچی تونستم با کد ور رفتم اما رو سرور کار نمیکنه ای کاش نسخه نهایی تست شده رو دوباره upload می کردن

----------


## m_royana

با عرض سلام
من با این کد به نتیجه رسیدم برای iis7  در هاست "مارال هاست"

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<configuration>
<connectionStrings>
    <add name="ConnectionString1" connectionString="Server=;Database=DATABASE_NAME;U  id=USER_ID;Password=PASSWORD"
      providerName="System.Data.SqlClient" />
</connectionStrings>
<system.web>
<globalization fileEncoding="utf-8" responseEncoding="utf-8" />
<httpHandlers>  
 <add verb="GET" path="CaptchaImage.aspx" type="Safa.Security.Captcha.SafaCaptchaImageHandle  r, SafaCaptchaControl"/>   
 </httpHandlers>
<customErrors mode="Off"/>
<compilation debug="true"/>
 </system.web>
<system.webServer>
<modules runAllManagedModulesForAllRequests="true"/>
<validation validateIntegratedModeConfiguration="false"/>     
<handlers> 
         <add name="FakhravaryCaptchaImageHandler" verb="*" preCondition="integratedMode" path="CaptchaImage.aspx" type="Safa.Security.Captcha.SafaCaptchaImageHandle  r" />      
</handlers> 
         <defaultDocument>
            <files>
                <clear />
                <add value="Default.aspx" />
            </files>
        </defaultDocument>
    </system.webServer>
</configuration>

----------


## blackcats

درست شد!
:-)

----------


## shahram197070

با سلام 
منم همین مشکل رو داشتم توی لوکال جواب می داد ولی روی هاست جواب نداد .
عزیزان به Type خیلی توجه  داشته باشید 
من با تغییر Safa.Security.Captcha.SafaCaptchaImageHandle r به Safa.Security.Captcha.SafaCaptchaImageHandler و حذف فاصله قبل از (r) آخر مشکلم حل شد .

----------


## alireza.zahani

جای بررسی دارد!!!!!!!!!!!!
 :لبخند:

----------


## mohsen.nsb44

متاسفانه من رو هاست نتونستم جواب بگیرم تصویری دیده نمیشه از ای ای اس 8 استفاده میشه

----------


## mahan206

کلا من رو vs2010رو لبتابم که خواستم سایت بسازم جواب داد بعد بازم رو لب تاب با vs2013که از iis 8استفاده میکنه جواب نداد.این کدهایی که شما گزاشتینم جواب نداد.حالا مشکل کجاست

----------


## asp2.net

> با سلام به حضور اساتید
> بازم امدم
> چن شبه یک کامپوننت طراحی کردم برای تولید تصاویر امنیتی توی وب قابلیت هایی داره که کاربر خودش می تونه تعداد کاراکتر های نمایشی و نحوه نویز انداختن در تصویر و... داره این کامپوننت قادره با سشن و HttpRuntime کار کنه همه قسمت هاش درست کار می کنه این نسخه اولیه شه استفاده کنین اگه اشکالی داره اینجا مطرح بفرمایین تا در نسخه های بعدی رفعش کنم
> 
> دوستانی که سورس این کامپوننت  خواستن سورسش گزاشتم توی این آدرس


چرا در 2013 کار نمیکنه

----------

